# How To Build a Hidden Door Bookshelf



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

AKA Secret Bookcase Door Hidden Door Bookshelf.

Admit it - you've alwasy wanted one of these!

Can you conceive of any good reason not to have every door of your house be one of these - even the kitchen cupboards?

-- Tom

P.S. Reference: Boing Boing, and Instructables.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Damnit, Tom, your posts are hard to move from - to the more mundane say!

Thanks.

Ben.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now that would be cool. Then you could even put a safe behind it all.

You know years ago the home I had there was the set-in linen cabinet in the hall that was only about 12" deep. But on the back side was the walkin closet. The bed room was offset where I could tell from the bedroom where the closet ended but then the offset part was wider then 12" and the added space of the wall itself. 
Got out the tape and found out I had a 8" dead space behind the cabinet. I wanted to take it out and make sure the back was all nailed good and cut below the bottom shelf a opening on the one side and get another back to match that you could set back in there to cover the hole. But I never did anything and just what would I hide back there anyways because it had room but was not that big.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

aarhus2004 said:


> Damnit, Tom, your posts are hard to move from - to the more mundane say!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ben.


Hi Ben,

Thank you, thank you very much! Elvis is behind the bookcase - shhhh, he's chowin' down on a peanut butter and banana sandwich, and is then planning on a short nap!

-- Tom


----------

